# how can i teach my rat to stop peeing on me?



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

she rarely does it but ive only had her for about 2-3 days n shes still pretty young its not the scenting thing its just peeing lolol


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

She's might still be potty training. Hopefully she'll learn soon that the cage is where she goes pee. Some rats don't grow out of it though. One of my girls didn't stop until she was spayed. And one hasn't stopped at all.


----------



## daisylynn1990 (Jul 4, 2010)

Peeing on you seems to be an 'I like you!' kind of thing with rats. You could put a towel down on your lap/bed or wear old cloths and change after?... Until she gets potty trained?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

daisylynn1990 said:


> Peeing on you seems to be an 'I like you!' kind of thing with rats. You could put a towel down on your lap/bed or wear old cloths and change after?... Until she gets potty trained?


Rats naturally pee/dribble as they walk around, its scent marking so they can find their way around their territory. You likely will not be able to train her to NOT pee on you, but will get used to it instead. LOLOL


----------

